# Heavy duty extension cords and electric smoker?



## louie d (Jul 4, 2015)

Has anyone used a heavy duty extension cord say 12 gauge or even a 10 gauge with the MES and if so was there any changes with the unit.Thanks for any info


----------



## louie d (Jul 4, 2015)

Sorry for the post.Did a search and found the info I was looking for.Seems if I use 25 ft or under I should be fine.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 4, 2015)

Cool you found your answer.

I have used a heavy duty ext cord for years with my Bradley and MES. Lowes has a nice yellow HD with clear plugs and bulb indicator.

Have fun and SMOKE ON.


----------



## dk3ts (Jul 5, 2015)

I have a 1500 watt Smoke Hollow that I run with a 20' 10awg extension cord with no issues. Would not go any smaller than 12awg.


----------



## jarjarchef (Jul 5, 2015)

I have to use a 25' at work for the MES. Seen no issues, just make sure you don't overload the circuit.  It seemed to draw a couple more amps with the  cord.


----------



## tropics (Jul 5, 2015)

Louie D said:


> Has anyone used a heavy duty extension cord say 12 gauge or even a 10 gauge with the MES and if so was there any changes with the unit.Thanks for any info


In the winter I run 100' 10 gauge to my shed,for my smoker no problem.

Richie


----------



## hank2000 (Jul 5, 2015)

I run my mes and my mes cold smoke kit on the same 12g cord about 20 foot long have not even treped the breaker


----------



## mummel (Jul 5, 2015)

I ran a 100 foot 12/3 cable the other day.  Zero issues.  Didnt get warm at all.


----------



## vartz04 (Jul 5, 2015)

Loads like hearing elements are the least affected by extension cords. You don't have start up currents (like say an air compressor or a fridge) so as long as you have less than 1500 watts and its under a 100' run you should never have a problem as long as you use at a minimum a 12 gauge cord. Just for reference if it's a 15 amp circuit in your house most of the time the wiring will be 14 gauge.


----------

